# Sweat-proof Foundation?



## blueyedlady87 (May 11, 2007)

Hey all! Well it's been hotter than hot here in southern california, (90s already!) And I work at a drycleaning place so you can imagine when the machines and steam get going, it's an oven. (On the plus side, you lose weight and don't have to work out!) 

Anyways- I'm finding that my foundation is like sweating off. It just slides and if I wipe my face off, it comes off in some areas, not others. Quite attractive. I have to wear foundation b/c my skin is just icky. So I need a recommendation for a base, primer, foundation, etc. that will help my makeup stay on all day. 

MACs oil control lotion didn't help and recently I've used Bare Minerals foundation and MAC studio fix which don't work either. 

Help??!!!?


----------



## Hilly (May 11, 2007)

i like clinique perfectly real compact. i am pretty oily myself and it stays on well. hth


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 11, 2007)

I use cover fx powder foundation and it stays on all day.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (May 11, 2007)

Makeup Forever Face&Body is water and sweat-proof.


----------



## ThiicknSeskii (May 12, 2007)

I love Revlon color stay. I wear the original one and not the softflex but it stays so great! i have to use wipes and cleanse twice just to get it off it doesn't budge on me!


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (May 12, 2007)

Clinique City Block is pretty sweatproof and doesnt' feel heavy on skin. Clinique Work Out Wear all day makeup is also sweat proof and water resistant.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (May 12, 2007)

Thankyou, thankyou for all the suggestions! I'm definetly going to be trying some of those. It's such a gross problem. :/


----------



## BinkysBaby (May 12, 2007)

I have SUPER oily skin (like by the time I get to my car from leaving home I need to blot).  I have the perfect solution.  Use Becca Mattifying Primer, Estee Lauder Double Wear foundation, set with Becca loose powder and spritz with Ben Nye Liquiset after applying your makeup.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (May 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BinkysBaby* 

 
_I have SUPER oily skin (like by the time I get to my car from leaving home I need to blot).  I have the perfect solution.  Use Becca Mattifying Primer, Estee Lauder Double Wear foundation, set with Becca loose powder and spritz with Ben Nye Liquiset after applying your makeup._

 

Oooo! Where can I get Becca? I haven't heard of it before. By the way- I love your quote in your signature!


----------



## Paramnesia (Jul 9, 2008)

*Foundation for an active person*

Hey
I do a lot of walking and riding in my daily life and really need a foundation that'll stay put through that. I'm currently trialling Select SPF and loving it but unsure whether it'll stay put under my normal daily life.

I was also thinking maybe face and body would be a better idea.

Anyway recommendations would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Foundation for an active person*

Are you looking for specifically MAC? 

I was going to recommend mineral foundation. Honestly, it lasts better on me in heat, humidity, and sweat than any liquid foundation. I personally love and use Everyday Minerals, but there are tons and tons of brands out there. If you wanted to go with MAC, I've heard good things about their Mineralize Loose.


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Foundation for an active person*

Revlon Colorstay or Colorstay Active are my HG's for lasting power. Estee Lauder Doublewear is very very similar also.  They will last through just about anything!


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Foundation for an active person*

MUFE has waterproof, long lasting foundations that could pretty much last through a nuclear explosion [well sort of, it is nuclear after all]. SoSo's rec for Revlon is great, because their foundations are cheap and high quality.


----------



## Paramnesia (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Foundation for an active person*

Thanks all. I was just thinking MAC because most brands aren't light enough for me.

I'm definitely gunna have to try EM, i've been meaning to for a long time.


----------



## Sophia84 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Foundation for an active person*

I don't rev mineral powder fndt, I always get itchy with them on when I sweat, and not long lasting at all. But I do rec Mac's F&B! Is incredible how well it stays on after sweating. I mean here at summer the temperature is always from 95 to 115, with too much humidity and this thing is still on my face like I just applied it, and it feels and is so light.


----------



## athena123 (Jul 10, 2008)

Does anyone have an update on this? I recently moved to a different area of Southern California - it's more urban, I have tons of museums, galleries, cafes, and restaurants within walking distance of my new home.  I'm spending a lot more time walking during the heat of the day and also when I stand around and wait for the nearest bus or train. My lovely liquid mineral foundation and natural mascara just isn't holding up. I was so embarrassed yesterday, went to a new restaurant, checked myself in the bathroom and my foundation was running off in streaks, right along with all the sweat. And my mascara... well.... raccoon eyes, not pretty. The ONLY part of my makeup that didn't look like a freaking mess was my eyeshadow (combination MAC and Barry M)

I have a pretty tall order. I have combo skin leaning toward oily. I use either powdered mineral or liquid mineral makeup because talc, waxes and other fillers in many foundations will either clog my pores or contribute to breakouts yet I also need something that isn't gonna slide off of my face every time I break a sweat. And as hot as it is lately, I sweat profusely. Wondering if I should just do without makeup altogether.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Any ideas or updates, ladies?


----------



## Kiseki (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Foundation for an active person*

Estée Lauder's Double Wear or Double Wear Light. It doesn't budge. SK-II's Signs Transform Foundation, Make Up For Ever's Mat Velvet Plus, Giorgio Armani's Luminous Silk or Shaping Designer or By Terry's Stick Densiliss.

All of these are pretty resistent.


----------



## Kiseki (Jul 10, 2008)

Estée Lauder's Double Wear Light is resistant to sweat, as is MUFE's Face & Body, Mat Velvet + and on the more splurgy side, you have Giorgio Armani's Shaping Designer Cream. I've been using both Lauder's and Armani's and it's been holding up fairly well in Portuguese weather (32º Celsius), I usually set my foundation with MUFE's new HD Loose Powder.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 10, 2008)

i swear by MUFE Face and Body and Duo Mat powder.


----------



## SarahAfshar (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Foundation for an active person*

Since you are active and tend to sweat, you don't want just liquid or a just powder, you want both. I would definitely recommend Shiseido's Compact Foundation. It is a very elite cream-to-powder foundation that lives up to it's promise, as it creates even skin, without the overly caked on foundation feeling, and it works great for oily skin types.


----------



## Paramnesia (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Foundation for an active person*

Thanks guys, I'll definitely have to check out those brands when i get around to it. I know I'm too pale for Estee Lauder. I'm probably a little more pale than NC15 but NC15 still looks fine.

I actually have dry skin, i don't sweat a whole lot i just want something that i can put on in the morning and know it'll stay on. I don't drive so walking/riding is pretty much my only way of getting around (with a little public transport).

Anyway I'm planning on going to the MAC pro store tomorrow yay


----------



## impassioned (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Foundation for an active person*

I'm a big fan of Diorskin Forever Extreme Wear Flawless Makeup Foundation. It's waterproof, and has SPF 25! It works very well for me. I wore it to the water park in the sun, and it still stayed put very well.


----------



## athena123 (Jul 10, 2008)

Thank you ladies. I'll likely give MUFE a try, since I can purchase it from Sephora and return if it doesn't work out..... I usually just forgo makeup when I'm out in extreme weather like this, but at times it's not practical....


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 10, 2008)

Is there a MUFE/MAC conversion chart anywhere?  That's probably too much to ask for, huh?


----------



## k.a.t (Jul 10, 2008)

Have you tried revlon colourstay? I love this foundation (except for the shade issue) as it stays put even when i sweat alot, i swear it's like waterproof or something lol It stays on all day - won't come off unless you use something to remove it with..


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 10, 2008)

No, I had not even considered Revlon Colorstay!  If I hadn't already settled into my jammies with a brew, I'd run to Walgreen's to check it out!  I will, though.


----------



## Ms. Z (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiseki* 

 
_Estée Lauder's Double Wear Light is resistant to sweat, as is MUFE's Face & Body, Mat Velvet + and on the more splurgy side, you have Giorgio Armani's Shaping Designer Cream. I've been using both Lauder's and Armani's and it's been holding up fairly well in Portuguese weather (32º Celsius), I usually set my foundation with MUFE's new HD Loose Powder._

 






 with the Estée Lauder's Double Wear Light & the MUFE Mat Velvet.


----------



## Kiseki (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Foundation for an active person*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_Thanks guys, I'll definitely have to check out those brands when i get around to it. I know I'm too pale for Estee Lauder. I'm probably a little more pale than NC15 but NC15 still looks fine.
_

 
If you're very pale, indulge yourself on Armani or Make Up For Ever, I'm positive you'll find a match there.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Foundation for an active person*

I'm a fan of Stila's Illuminating Powder Foundation...and I'm extremely active. Thus far it's held through baseball and rock climbing.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jul 11, 2008)

Ugh, I know the feeling. Its in the 90s here in good ole humid Louisiana - you can imagine how hard it is to keep makeup lasting here!

For primer, give Cargo's Blu Ray Mattifier a shot. Best stuff I've used. Keeps my skin matte for up to 8 hours, and my nose up to 4 [combo skin]. Its worth the $26 bucks.

For touch ups, try Urban Decay's De-Slick Mattifying Compact. Its saved me on many a day. Its TOTALLY invisible - even on my medium deep, olive toned skin - so it won't affect the shade of your foundation. 

I've actually got Mat Velvet + on my list of foundations to buy, along with Shiseido's Sun Protection Compact and Philosophy's The Supernatural Airbrushed Canvas [you may in interested in those; check em out]. Here's to money that's - hopefully - well spent.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 11, 2008)

I use MUFE's Mat Velvet + and my face tends to sweat like _crazy_ in the heat. I also clean hotel rooms (woo physical labour!) and it can be sweltering. Sweat much? Hell yes. The mat velvet + holds up nicely for me - without it, I look like a tomato at work. With? Sure, I'm still damp, but my skin is actually still flesh coloured! Hurray! Where it's mattifying, it also helps to keep some of the sweat down and away. I enjoy a good blot powder on top to help absorb even more.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Foundation for an active person*

Oh! Oh! Especially where you're pale, I have to put in a vote for MUFE's mat velvet +. It holds up really well for me through sweat and activity and life (I clean rooms in a hot hotel and go to the gym a lot), and I found it because MAC wasn't pale enough for me. Definitely worth looking into. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(I'm also a big fan of liquid foundation because I find it to be the most versatile.)


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_Is there a MUFE/MAC conversion chart anywhere?  That's probably too much to ask for, huh?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
MUFE doesnt have like a numerical order scale like MAC does, its just miscellaneous numbers to miscellaneous shades and theyre different between all teh MUFE lines

but for reference, i am:
MAC: NC35 
MUFE Duo Mat powder - 207
MUFE F&B - 34
MUFE Full Cover - 8 or 10

*i highly reccomend being shade matched at the counter, going out into sunlight to make sure it looks right then deciding.* the first time i got matched, it looked great in the store, bought it and got home and my boyfriend at the time was like "sup oompa loompa" and i ran back to get rematched. the girl at sephora was an idiot who did me first because she put me to F&B shade 18, which was 2 shades too dark and all sorts of orange on me.


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Foundation for an active person*

Have you tried Laura Mercier tinted spf moisterizer? You can use MAC blot powder over it.


----------



## Paramnesia (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Foundation for an active person*

As far as i know we don't have MUFE here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll definitely have a look into stilla, though i think it might be too dark for me....

I've tried a Laura Mercier tinted moisturiser and it was too dark. 

I'll have to check all those brands out once i'm back in the city... my small rural town is pretty lacking when it comes to MU.


----------



## rachybloom (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Foundation for an active person*

I have practically porcelain skin and got a sample of Estee Lauder Double Wear Light in the lightest color and it is WAY too dark. So if you have issues with finding a light enough foundation Double Wear Light won't be a good choice, considering their lightest color is pretty much tan. 

Laura Mercier's Mineral Powder foundation? I got the lightest color, Soft Porcelain I think?, and it's super light.. Perfect. I use the mineral primer by LM too before it and it works well and lasts pretty long (I have a pretty active lifestyle as well)


----------



## athena123 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Foundation for an active person*

I use Everyday Minerals and NCN Liquid Firming Minerals. While I absolutely LOVE Mineral Makeup, they don't hold up to extreme temperatures. I held my nose and decided to try Revlon Color Stay after the cashier at CVS Pharmacy assured me I can return it if it doesn't work for me. Used it for one day. The shade matched better than I thought it would, but it sweated off after a few hours. Made my face itch like crazy, so I"ll be getting my $$ back. 

I'll probably try MUFE next. Shimmer, I was intrigued to hear the Stila's Illumininating Powder holds up so well and may have to try that too. When I'm out in the kind of heat we've been having, my forehead prespires pretty heavily so I really need something heavy duty that WON'T cause breakouts or irritation.


----------



## athena123 (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion for Revlon Colorstay! I would never even have considered it! Just visited CVS Pharmacy and after they told me I could return it if it didn't work out, I tried the Color Stay liquid and powder. I was surprised to find a shade that matched fairly well, but it didn't have any staying power in the extreme heat. And it started itching after a few hours, I couldn't WAIT to get home and wash my face, so I'm afraid I'll have to return it. Too bad, I was hoping I wouldn't have to spend too much $$ on sweatproof foundation, looks like I"ll have to make a trip to Sephora after all. The MUFE, Stila Illuminating Powder and Cargo bluRay are all things I've been wanting to try anyway. Now I have the JUSTIFICATION for it, hehee...

I'll update this thread after I've tried them.


----------



## Paramnesia (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Foundation for an active person*

I'm so desperate to get to the city now lol. As far as i know MUFE isn't avaliable here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm gunna order Some Everyday Minerals stuff when i can. I've tried colorstay before and it made me break out and was way to dark on me. The MA who sold it to me said to go a shade darker than the one i bought... crazy lady.

I've scored about $400 so i dunno whether to buy MU and a really nice pretty light blue flowy empire waist dress (which would probably have no purpose for me) or put it towards my thailand trip lol.


----------



## k.a.t (Jul 14, 2008)

Sorry it didn't work out for you but at least you can return it so it's not a waste..

Good luck in finding a foundation that works for you!


----------



## aimee (Jul 15, 2008)

estee lauders double wear foundation


----------



## athena123 (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_Sorry it didn't work out for you but at least you can return it so it's not a waste..

Good luck in finding a foundation that works for you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Ahh kat, you're the one that recommended the Revlon! Lol, don't be sorry it didn't work out for me. At least you prompted me to try a drugstore brand, something I haven't done in years. CVS and Walgreen's are getting much more responsive to our needs when it comes to makeup and cosmetics_. That they offer full return policies_ if something doesn't work out was more than worth the trip and will make me less hesitant to try new things there when I need to find something for less $$$. 

so in the end, I must thank YOU!


----------



## athena123 (Sep 2, 2008)

Just wanted to update this thread. I finally went to Sephora and tried MUFE Velvet Matte +. I'm very glad I went in to get matched and try it before I purchased it. Like most makeup artists, the one at Sephora was no exception. She originally tried a shade on half my face that made me look a little yellow. When I stepped outside in natural light, I could really see the yellow tinge. She claimed it would balance me and I told her no, this is the same thing all the MAC MA's do, they match me with a shade that looks too yellow! (I'm a very light olive/neutral) Then she tried shade # 30 (no idea what that means, LOL) on the other side of my face (it has pink undertones) and it looked great. She was able to see the difference as well. 

While I was at it, I purchased Cargo blu-Ray primer and mattifier. I'm not sure about this one, will give it another week to see if I want to keep it. It doesn't really mattify that well and I honestly can't see any difference in either performance or appearance from using Monistat Chafing gel as a primer. 

The MUFE is a keeper. It rinses off cleanly with jojoba oil and a micro-fiber cloth. So far, 3 days in and out of hot temps and high humidity and while a little of it does sweat off, it comes off "naturally" if that makes any sense. When I pat the sweat off my forehead with a tissue, a little makeup will come off with it, but at least it isn't streaming down my face in rivulets like my mineral makeup does in high temperatures. Still makes my face itch a little, but then again any makeup will itch when mixed with perspiration. If I can use it for 30 days straight without any breakouts or blemishes, I'll keep it. Just with organic, natural, mineral makeup had this kind of staying power! 

Thanks again for your suggestions ladies!


----------



## Temptasia (Sep 2, 2008)

Eventhough I have MUFE's Face & Body and Mat Velvet, I prefer to use Bareminerals Powder Foundation for really hot sweaty days. I've got sensitive acne prone skin, and my skin tends to get clogged by liquid foundations. 

I hear the bismuth in the foundation makes people itchy during the summer...so I guess it wouldn't be good for people who are sensitive to bismuth. 

I moisturize with jojoba oil and find that it works well with the mineral foundation because it helps the foundation bond with the surface of my skin. Jojoba oil also seems to have a natural oil control effect on me.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Sep 3, 2008)

So glad it worked for you Athena! I'm a sweaty girl, too, so I'm especially glad, hahaha. Make sure you update us with the final results! :]

Oh, and I've heard that with Mat you probably don't have to use primer under it, because its got a special formula. You should try it under your mineral/powder foundations to see how it works for you. :]


----------



## ladyJ (Sep 4, 2008)

I wear Shiseido Sun Protection Liquid foundation spf 42PA and set it everyday minerals foundation. I walk around campus all day in the blazing Texas sun and it works pretty well.


----------



## gujifijian (Sep 5, 2008)

I love Revlon Colorstay makeup as well. I really don't know wat the difference is between the original and Soft Flex. Both works great. 

As for a primer, I suggest using Bare Essential Prime Time. I used to use Smashbox Photo Finish Primer and honestly that primer can't be used on everyday basis. Not great on the skin. Wasn't giving me a smooth canvas. So I switched back to Bare Essentials. Its good for ur skin. But everyone has different skin and can hold primers differently. It's mostly to do with 'trial and errors'. Smashbox is a bit pricey and Bare Essentials is affordable. I think I paid $18!


----------



## RoxyJ (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ThiicknSeskii* 

 
_I love Revlon color stay. I wear the original one and not the softflex but it stays so great! i have to use wipes and cleanse twice just to get it off it doesn't budge on me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've heard good things about this one too, they also have a Sport version that's supposed to be pretty indestructable.

ETA: Sorry it didn't work out for you.


----------



## Renee (Sep 7, 2008)

I recently got married in Las Vegas and I was so worried about sweating my makeup off. I found a product from a company called Stage Supply called Pro Face.It's a sweat retardant that you put on your face prior to makeup application. It feels like a toner when you put it on and tightens your face up a tad . Iused it with MUFE Face and Body foundation and I had perfect makeup through the night ! And let me tell you it was HOT and Humid that night. It held up through dancing on a hot dance floor too. It was $9. I'm sure it will come in handy again!


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 8, 2008)

^^And you're normally a sweater and didn't sweat when you wore this?  You know, the only thing that makes me raise an eyebrow at this Pro Face product is the fact that it might work _too _well.  I mean, we sweat for reasons, mainly to cool us down when we're overheated.   Of course I really want something that holds up better than what's out there now, but...


----------



## Smokin' Jo (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Temptasia* 

 
_Eventhough I have MUFE's Face & Body and Mat Velvet, I prefer to use Bareminerals Powder Foundation for really hot sweaty days. I've got sensitive acne prone skin, and my skin tends to get clogged by liquid foundations. 

I hear the bismuth in the foundation makes people itchy during the summer...so I guess it wouldn't be good for people who are sensitive to bismuth. 

I moisturize with jojoba oil and find that it works well with the mineral foundation because it helps the foundation bond with the surface of my skin. Jojoba oil also seems to have a natural oil control effect on me._

 

Can you tell me what brand you use?


----------



## lovemetodeath (Dec 30, 2008)

for times when i don't need lasting coverage studio fix fluid is my HG and i am a nc 15 too so i struggle to get shades to match. Revlon colorstay doesn't work on me either, i get itchy and it tendsto to go blotchy when i get warm. I tend to use everyday minerals when i am working or when the weather is warmer (not that that is ever a problem here in the UK) as i find it stays put and doesn't get blotchy.


----------



## MugzieP (Dec 30, 2008)

I live in the Houston area-very humid and hot.  I like Estee Lauder Double Wear Light.  It's not heavy like the original and stays on.


----------



## LatinaRose (Dec 30, 2008)

I love love love EL's Double Wear Light for its 15 hour wear.  If that doesn't work for you, I have some friends who are thrilled with Dior's Forever.


----------

